# [SOLVED] Shared printer install



## rlmentz (Feb 26, 2010)

*Moved from windows 7 forum, hope someone can help me out.*

Hello, im trying to install a printer, (an HP LaserJet 3200) that is shared on the network, onto my windows 7 x64 machine. The printer is installed and shared on an older computer that is running windows xp pro (NOT 64 bit). The windows 7 machine sees the shared printer, but obviously the drivers are not installed so it ask for the correct drivers. I have downloaded the drivers from HP - HP Universal Print Driver for Windows PCL6 x64 - Version 5.0.3. Every inf file in this driver package will not work. If i plug the printer directly into the windows 7 machine it installs just fine. If I knew where it stores the built in drivers, maybe I could get it to install after it detects it over the network. Is there anyone that can offer any suggestions to this problem? I know the issue is the fact the windows 7 machine is a 64 bit operating system, but I dont know how to work around it.

Thanks in advance to any and all suggestions.


----------



## chauninspiron (Jan 29, 2010)

how did you solve this? I'm trying to add a Lexmark 2300 All-In-One from the home PC (XP Home) onto my Win 7 laptop. It finds the printer, adds the drivers and all, but it just sits there on the "Finishing the installation" dialog


----------



## rlmentz (Feb 26, 2010)

In the add printer dialog i told it to add a local port. When it asks you the name of the port, I put in \\hostname\printersharename. It then opened the list of printer manufacturers and model numbers. 

I found this information on another forum at http://www.vistax64.com/vista-print-fax-scan/165844-print-vista-x64-xp-x86.html

Post number 4 describes the procedure better. It does not seem like it should work, but it actually did for me. Hope it works for you.


----------

